# not cycling, but maturing media



## Flear (Oct 5, 2012)

curiosity

in an established tank, if i put filter media in (those foam blocks for example)... how long would be expected to fill the blocks with nitrogen cycle bacteria (the whole aerobic set) to move into a new tank to get it going ?

not waiting for a new tank to cycle, the tank is already mature, ... but adding media blocks from a box and putting them in the tank, any ETA on when the blocks would be full of happy bacteria to move into a new tank to assist it developing it's own beneficial bacteria.

sounds weird in my head, like the words just aren't coming up right, so i hope it makes sense


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm sure there is a set-in-stone time-frame for how long it takes media to establish bacterial colonies in an already cycled tank - but I don't know what it is! 

I have found that a period of 2-4 weeks works well for me. I haven't had any cycling issues using this method. that said, I typically add floating plants and stems to a new set up - along with the established media, just to be sure. ^__^ 

hope that helps?


----------



## Flear (Oct 5, 2012)

thanks


----------



## dave56 (Jul 4, 2012)

At 4-6 weeks you will have a mature sponge with the amount of bacteria equivalent to the bio load of the tank it was matured in.;-)


----------

